# Vectric Project of The Month-Dec



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Sorry, I intended to post this in "Show and Tell"!

For over 2 years I've downloaded Vectric's Project of The Month by Michael Tyler. I've never used any of the files until this month. The nativity scene was just right to fit .75" X 12" X 48" Aspen and .5" X 6" X 48" Mahogany that I bought for another project and never used. The boards were large enough to make 3 of the scenes.

I loaded the downloaded file into Aspire did a quick check of dimensions and tool paths, with no changes, then transferred to Mach3. Both files cut with no problems and with a little cleanup fit together perfectly. Now about 2 hours of painting and applying clear finish.

More Christmas gifts to give to relatives!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That would be a nice thing for your church to award to the key volunteers for the year. Perhaps with a short bible quote running around the circular area. Or, maybe just the words, "Silent Night, Holy Night." Nice work, look forward to seeing the painted versions.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I could move it to that subforum if you want but it seems okay where it is.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

That is a great project for the season. I did this the other day. Made a base with two 1/4" dowels so I can remove the nativity, put a couple tea lights in. Maybe will paint the center of the star blue. Lots of things can be done with this one. I like the idea of putting some scripture in somewhere.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Cary,
That looks great! I had thought about adding a base and my wife wanted me to paint the star. I also like Tom's idea of adding the scripture. Looks like I'll be doing more work on it!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good job, MoHawk and 2muchsanding. I like the way both projects turned out.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

After a few start and stops, here is my finished version of the Nativity Slab. Like Cary, I added a base and with some inspiration from Tom I added "Silent Night - Holy Night" to the base. My wife wanted the star to pop more, so I cut 3 new stars from Aspen, painted them white and added Copper Foil to the edges. This is one of 3 and I personalized the back of each one.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

That looks great Bob. I have my sister-n-law for Christmas this year up in Mass. That's where mine went. It's a fun project.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Those look really nice! I was noticing how Bob's spoilboard is in perfect condition and mine looks like it could use at least an 1/8" of resurfacing. I've got the cncrp auto Z and corner finding touch plate hanging on the side of my machine base and it works great but I guess I've gotten lazy and started "eyeballing the Z" and guessing at material thicknesses. You guys keep up the great work!!


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Pro4824 said:


> Those look really nice! I was noticing how Bob's spoilboard is in perfect condition and mine looks like it could use at least an 1/8" of resurfacing. I've got the cncrp auto Z and corner finding touch plate hanging on the side of my machine base and it works great but I guess I've gotten lazy and started "eyeballing the Z" and guessing at material thicknesses. You guys keep up the great work!!


I have a bunch of various sizes of 1/4" hardboard that I place under my projects when cutting to save spoilboard. I check every piece I cut with calipers and adjust cut depth.


----------

